# The Otherworld



## Ion (Jul 31, 2006)

The first to walk the world were Demons.  Powers of evil who sculpted empires, fought wars and ruled with a sulphur fist for times untold.  Of the chaos came forth _Eidos_, the mother of humanity; In her womb grew the first two souls.  From the birth of her children, humanity spread like a wild fire, struggling for it's own niche in the chaotic world.  The souls of humanity tainted the Demons, snatched at their power and pushed them from the world.  However, it was not only the Demons who were tainted; the essence of chaos echoes in the flesh and in the blood.  The influence of Demons drove humanity from it's true form and it's mutations gave form to all the creatures that have walked the earth since.  When the Demons left the world, _Eidos _was forced out as well, taking with her all the creatures of myth and legend that were too corrupt to remain.  

The departure of _Eidos _and the Demons gave rise to a great duality.  There is “humanity” as it is known today with it's cars, skyscrapers and cell phones;  There is also the otherworld.

Dangerous times are upon us.  The dark tendrils of chaos are reaching further back into our world than they used to.  Demons long banished from earth are finding new ways to make their presence known.  Humanity is not without hope;  a few souls wake one morning knowing they are the _Chosen of Eidos_ and that the fate of the world may rest in their hands. 


This is a D20 Modern game starting at 1st level.  (Stats are 28 point buy, and HD are max at 1st level)
I'm leaning away from all that FX stuff in the core book, but if / when it does eventually come up, I'd like to use Ryan Nock's Elements of Magic, Mythic Earth system.

Is anybody interested?


----------



## Ilium (Jul 31, 2006)

Sure, I'm interested!  I don't own Mythic Earth, but I do have Elements of Magic:Revised.  Not sure how different they are.

So what kind of backgrounds and skills are you looking for?  At 1st level the characters won't be good at much of anything, I suppose. 

My first thought is a recent college grad on the hunt for his first "real job".  Feel free to suggest a major.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2006)

Interesting idea... although I have EoM:Revised and the 2nd book, why are you choosing to use it if I might ask?

Also... as 1st level, what are thinking for a setting to start?  University campus?  Urban vs. Rural?  Business?

I'm thinking along similar lines of Ilium, a college grad of sorts, perhaps an ancient historian or a cryptologist.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds very interesting.

I may try some sort of combat-oriented character since it isn't what I typically play in modern and because it doesn't sound like we have one yet.  Beyond that I don't have any specific concept in mind, but I find your setting extremely intriguing.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll just keep an eye over this...


----------



## Ion (Aug 1, 2006)

I think you guys are heading in the right direction.  I've always sort of visualized just regular people who realise one day the world is a whole lot bigger and more messed up than they thought.  

My gut feeling is to start in a big urban center. (Does anyone have a city of preference? or should we make one up?)  However with all the cars and planes and what not, its not hard to have the setting move wherever the game takes us.

So far a university campus doesn't seem like a bad place to if that's what you guys are leaning towards.  I'm flexible though.

As for EoM:ME, I choose it because it happened to be the version of the book that I own, and I think it's really cool but have never had much of a chance to play with it.  I don't know how often it will come up though.  I just throught I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 1, 2006)

A college campus does seem like a good starting point, if you had no other plans in mind.  I will start working on a fitting character.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me if you want a fourth!  I was actually thinking a d20 campaign would be nice.  Anyway, I agree Goblin in rounding out the team. I shouldn't get ahead of myself.  Let me know if there is room.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmm, I've got an idea for a rookie security guard or police officer, if there's still room.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 1, 2006)

Ion, I'd prefer a real city.  Whichever one you'd like.  Maps and so forth are certainly available online.  That's one of the strengths of modern-era games in my opinion, so we might as well use it.

I'll go with a Blue Collar or Rural background, probably Smart as my first level, with skill concentrating on computers and other tech stuff (recent Computer Science graduate, maybe with a concentration in robotics).  I think I'll work it into my background that the character placed highly during a telvized tournament on Battlebots a few years ago.  That would be fun.  Character write-up coming tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Percivellian (Aug 1, 2006)

Put me on the list for present, or future participation if you have enough players already.

How do the current recruits feel about Philadelphia?


----------



## iwatt (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm interested as well. I'm thinking of a College student who made into college on a sports scholarship. Not a bonehead though (I've always liked the tough/smart heroes), but a more physical character compared to the brainier examples .

How many character's are you thinking?


----------



## Ion (Aug 1, 2006)

Alright, so it looks like there is definatly enough interest 

So far for players I think we have:

Ilium - Computer Science graduate, maybe with a concentration in robotics
Ferrix - ancient historian or a cryptologist. 
GoblinMasquerade - 
Land Outcast - 
thoumaster - 
Falkus - rookie security guard or police officer
Percivellian - 
iwatt - College student who made into college on a sports scholarship.

Nobody is tied to these ideas yet though, feel free to edit them as you see fit.

Also, welcome to the beautiful campus of the University of Pennsylvania, located in down town Philadelphia.


Is asking for character sheets and backgrounds to be posted by monday give you guys enough time?

I really (really) like little touches on the characters like Ilium's battlebots idea and that sort of thing.  The more details you create about your character the better.  Other than that, feel free to throw some more ideas around; I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Ion (Aug 1, 2006)

A couple more random thoughts while I'm thinking about them.

I think I'd like to do the dice rolling.  (So during the game, just post the skill / attack modifier or whatever, and I'll give you the results in my next post)

I really like this version of the mSRD.

*Nathan Fillion*
[SIZE=-2]Really Cool Actor stats[/SIZE] 
[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/pbp/22m.jpg[/imagel]

Like Ilium was talking about the maps, I think one of the strengths of a pbp game is the ease in which we can incorporate visual cues.  Often we see people picking a colour for their character's voice, what about also posting some sort of head shot of their "character portrait" with each post too.

Feel free to use pictures of actors / paintings / whatever picture you think best represents your character.


Spoiler shows the code I used.
[sblock]

(COLOR=#CC9966)(B)Nathan Fillion(/B)(/COLOR)
(SIZE=-2)Really Cool Actor (url=)stats(/url)(/SIZE) 
(imagel)http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/pbp/22m.jpg(/imagel)

but you know with [] instead of () 

[/sblock]


----------



## Percivellian (Aug 1, 2006)

I am completely one of the janitors on campus.

Background details coming soon (as well as an appropriately cropped photo for the above method of application).


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

I was thinking about a middle-aged man, owner of a junk disposal yard with a weakness for classical music...
He's actually a frustrated engeneer, and now he's got the money he's back to college, going about on his own things most of the time, sour towards most other people 
*they sure look at me and think... I know what they think*
Oh, he's also quite caring of his business, so he phones daily to the guy he left in charge.

-not sure how that looks  -


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe I'll base something off my med student friends.  A Chinese naturopathic doctor student who practices Capoeira, or something.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 2, 2006)

Can I use the d20 Modern Companion?


----------



## iwatt (Aug 2, 2006)

*Enrico Contessi*

Born in Northern Italy, Enrico moved with his family to Philadelphia when he turned fifteen.  But as a typical italian lad, Enrico's first passion had always been Calcio, also known as Soccer by the barbarians. A talented midfielder, Enrico was able to choose between different universities that offered him scholarships. Raised in a deeply catholic environment, it was his parent's hope he would choose to enter Georgetown, and maybe continue into a Seminar. In a fit of teenage rebellion, Enrico enrolled into the University of Pennsylvania, a secular institution. Although interested in History and Theology and Philosophy, Enrico probably won't enter into the clergy, although he still remains deeply comitted to his faith. A natural linguist, Enrico has picked up some languages.

In the soccer field, Enrico is reknown by his uncanny ability to avoid opposing players and the vicious tackles they try against him. He developed this ability in the soccer fileds of Italy, and it has held him in good stead in his college career.

Enrico also inherited a second Italian passion, fast cars. Unfortunately, he is strapped for funds and is trying to talk some college friends into buying a car with him. He has his eye set on an old mustang, but it will need a lot of fixing up.


```
Enrico Contessi												
												
Fast 1												
Gender: 	Male	
Height:	5'8"	
Weight:	170	
Hair:	Black		
Eyes:	Black		
Age: 	21	
XP:	0	Needed:	1000 xp		Allegiances:					
							Reputation:					
Hit Dice:	1d8 +1  (9 hp)											
Massive Damage Threshold:			12									
Initiative:	+3  (+3 Dex)											
Speed:	35	Run:	140									
Defense:	16 (+3 defense, +3 Dex)											
AP:	0											
Base Action Points:		5	Used Action Points:									
BAB:	+0	Melee:	+1	Ranged:	+3							
												
Unarmed  +1  (1d3+1; 20, x2)												
												
												
Saves:	Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +0											
Abilities:  Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10												
Skills: Balance +7, Drive +7, Jump +2,  Knowledge (History) +6,
Knowledge (Theology and philosophy) +6, Read/Write Language +3,
Repair +3, Speak Language +1, Tumble +7							

Languages: Speak: Italian (Read/Speak), English (Read/Speak), Latin (Read),
Ancient Greek (Read)

Feats:	Dodge, Mobility, Simple Weapons Proficiency											
Class ab.:	Increased Speed 	

Occupation: Student: Knowledge (History) +6, Knowledge (Theology and philosophy) +6, Research.
```


EDIT: Focused my skills better. Went with Increased Speed instead.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

Hum... thinking better, I step down

Luck with the game


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmm, thinking Charming talent charisma and healing touch Dedicated.  Still med school, maybe president of some clubs...


----------



## Ion (Aug 2, 2006)

> Can I use the d20 Modern Companion?



I don't have a copy of this book, so it depends on what you want to use in it.  If it's something simple like a couple of feats or something like that, send me an e-mail with the rules you'd like to use (so I have a copy of them) and that will likely work.

------------------------------------

Ilium - Computer Science graduate, maybe with a concentration in robotics
Ferrix - ancient historian or a cryptologist.
GoblinMasquerade -
thoumaster - A Chinese naturopathic doctor student
Falkus - rookie security guard or police officer
Percivellian - a janitor
iwatt - Enrico Contessi (Stats and background pretty much done!)

I've made a Rogue Gallery thread for us to post the finished character sheets and backgrounds in.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 2, 2006)

I can definitely have a character posted by Monday.  I had hoped to do it today, but I'm swamped at work.

My character concept is still unchanged, though, so assume computer and some other tech skills are covered in the group.


----------



## Masquerade (Aug 2, 2006)

I will unfortunately be rather busy the next couple weeks, so it looks like I will have to withdraw.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 2, 2006)

> I think I'd like to do the dice rolling. (So during the game, just post the skill / attack modifier or whatever, and I'll give you the results in my next post)




I like this. I think it gives a better flow of the story if you keep the dice rolling in the background. 

I'm calling dibs on the color Blue  

*Enrico Contessi*
[SIZE=-2]Awesome Soccer Player[/SIZE]
[imagel]http://www.lionelmessi.org/media/gallery/thumb_2006-04-09messi-adidas.jpg[/imagel]


I'll post this in the RG thread if I become one of the travelers in The Otherworld.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 2, 2006)

Character name: Kimberly Bates
Description: Kim is 22 years old, and stands at five feet, eight inches, with long, blonde hair and blue eyes. She’s got a long tattoo of a green dragon on her left arm, a result of a drunken bet during here college days. She tends to wear various shades of green when off duty, and her blue, police uniform while on duty.

Background: Kimberly grew up in a police family in Philadelphia. Her father, Lieutenant Patrick Bates is a cop, and her mother, Captain Diana Bates, is a cop, and they had both met on the job. With this family background, it was little surprise that after leaving high school, she studied police science in college.

Kimberly did quite well in school. She had the usual college life, some boyfriends, but no lasting relationships. She eventually graduated with high grades, and then applied to the local police academy. Kim also did well in gym, especially gymnastics, with her naturally agile body. She also took part in a talent show as an amateur magician, which she showed a surprising aptitude at.

Her tenure at the police academy went as well, and without complication. She mastered all the aspects of modern police work, and after the training, she was made an official member of the Philadelphia Police Force. Today’s her first day on patrol.

In her space time, Kim enjoys exercise, and playing roleplaying games with her friends, such as Dungeons and Dragons or d20 Modern.


I call Green


----------



## Ion (Aug 2, 2006)

Ilium - Computer Science graduate, maybe with a concentration in robotics
Ferrix - ancient historian or a cryptologist.
thoumaster - A Chinese naturopathic doctor student
Falkus - (Constable?) Kimberly Bates Rookie Police Officer
[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/pbp/janitor-77x100.jpg[/imagel]
Percivellian - a janitor






[imagel]http://www.lionelmessi.org/media/gallery/thumb_2006-04-09messi-adidas.jpg[/imagel]
iwatt - Enrico Contessi Awesome Soccer Player






Looking like an interesting group of people so far.  I can't wait to see the other backgrounds.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 2, 2006)

And here's my character sheet.



[sblock]





Patrol Officer Kimberly Bates
Fast hero 1
Occupation: Law Enforcement (Personal Firearms proficiency, Diplomacy, Intimidate)

Str: 12
Dex: 15
Con: 12
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Chr: 14

HP: 9
BaB: +0
Initiative: +6
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 10 + 3 (class) + 2 (dex): 15
Reputation: +0
Actions points: 5
Wealth bonus: 0

Reflex: +3
Fort: +1
Will: +0

Skills
Diplomacy: 4 (6)
Drive: 4 (6)
Intimidate: 4 (6)
Knowledge (streetwise): 4 (5)
Sleight of hand: 4 (6)
Tumble: 4 (6)

Talents: Full Alert

Feats: Light Armor Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency

Equipment: 
Car opening kit, cell phone, chemical light sticks (10), clothing (casual), Colt Double Eagle, evidence kit (basic), fire extinguisher, first aid kit, flashlight (penlight), flashlight (standard), handcuffs (steel), holster (hip), holster (concealed carry), light undercover shirt, lock release gun, map (road atlas), metal baton, multipurpose tool, patrol box, pepper spray, Ruger Service-Six, search-and-rescue kit, speed loader, spike strip, stun gun, uniform




Attacks
Colt Double Eagle (hip holster, 5 spare magazines)
Attack: +2
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Range: 30 ft
Magazine: 9 box
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lb

Ruger Service-Six (ankle holster, one speed loader)
Attack: +2
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Range: 30 ft
Magazine: 6 cyl
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lb

Metal baton (hip)
Attack: +1
Damage: 1d6+1
Critical: 19-20: 
Size: Medium (small when collapsed)
Weight: 2 lb

Pepper Spray (hip)
Attack: +2 (touch attack)
Damage: Fort DC 15 or blindness for 1d4 rounds
Critical: N/A
Range: 5 ft
Magazine: 1 int
Size: Tiny
Weight: 0.5 lb

Stun gun (hip)
Attack: +1
Damage: 1d3+1 electricity (fort DC 15 or paralyzed for 1d6 rounds)
Critical: 20
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb

[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Aug 2, 2006)

My knowledge of Modern is limited to the SRD linked by Ion (it's the same resource I've always used for my Modern campaigns). 

Ion: Any other sources for feats, occupations and talents we can use?


Additional Background:

Enrico has a strong relationship with his priest, a Jesuit named Colin O'Donell. As a recent arrival in Philadelphia, the young italian lad became very involved with church activities. O'Donell, a born Dubliner, shares Enrico's passion for Soccer as well. Enrico helps father O'Donell with running soccer camps and games. Enrico also helps out at theOld St. Joseph's  Church .

To earn some money, Enrico also moonlight's as a waiter in his parent's restaurant on the busier nights. _La Piccola Italia_, the Contessi Restaurant, lies close to the U Penn Campus, and is a student favorite because of it's large servings at accesible prices.



Ion: Is it possible that some of us know each other from beforehand?


----------



## Ilium (Aug 3, 2006)

Ion: what should we do for wealth?  Just take an average roll (5) plus whatever for your occupation and feats?

Also, if you do want some of us to know each other, I could easily see Lex working at Enrico's parents' restaurant.  He's gotta pay the rent somehow while he tries to land a "real" job.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 3, 2006)

*Alexander "Lex" Cole*
[SIZE=-2]Aspiring Robotics Engineer[/SIZE]
[imagel]http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/graphics/LexColeSmall.JPG[/imagel]
Here we see Lex at a Job Fair in Philly, as captured by his friend Alicia.  Neither of them found a job, but they are now well stocked with coffee mugs and mouse pads.

Lex was born to a working-class family in Radnor, PA.  From an early age he was fascinated with mechanical gadgets, helping his father Martin tear down the family Chrysler before he could properly reach the engine.  His father took him out in the sticks and taught him to drive when he was 14, and Lex took (and passed) his driving test the first day he was eligible.  His parents scraped together the money to buy him a decent computer when he was 12 and Lex was immediately hooked on programming.  He combined his interests and made a variety of home robot projects.  This culminated just before he entered college in his appearance, with his friend Alicia Hamilton, on the TV show Battlebots.  As Team Philly with their 'bot the Philly Stake, they made it to the quarter-finals before being eliminated by the eventual tournament winner Sir Killalot.

The experience taught Lex and Alicia much about real-world robotics problems as well as the vagaries of "fame".  His Team Philly t-shirt is still one of Lex's most prized possessions, though the Philly Stake has long since been scrapped for parts.  Lex's only other real hobby is playing the drums.  He was in band during high school and occasionally fills in during rehearsals with his friend Terrence's band Blue Water, but he's the first to admit he's really not very good.

Lex's parents (Martin and Laura) and younger brother Cameron (who will be entering college in the Fall) still live in Radnor.  Lex has moved out and he and Alicia live in the dumpy off-campus apartment they've shared since their junior year.  Though they've been close friends throughout their lives, Lex and Alicia have never had a romantic interest in each other.  Their relationship is more like siblings.  Lex has had his share of girlfriends, but is currently not in a relationship.

[SBLOCK=Character Sheet]
Alexander "Lex" Cole
Smart hero 1
Occupation: Blue Collar (Drive, Repair, Craft(Mechanical))

Str: 10
Dex: 14
Con: 12
Int: 16
Wis: 10
Chr: 12

HP: 7
BaB: +0
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 10 + 0 (class) + 2 (dex): 12
Reputation: +1
Actions points: 5
Wealth bonus: ??? (7 to start)

Reflex: +2
Fort: +0
Will: +1

*Skills*
  Computer Use	INT	9	(4)
  Craft (Electronic)	INT	9	(4)
  Craft (Mechanical)	INT	11	(4)
  Disable Device	INT	7	(4)
  Drive	DEX	6	(4)
  Forgery	INT	7	(4)
  Knowledge (Business)	INT	4	(1)
  Knowledge (Civics)	INT	4	(1)
  Knowledge (Physical Sciences)	INT	7	(4)
  Knowledge (Technology)	INT	7	(4)
  Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy)	INT	4	(1)
  Perform (Percussion Instruments)	CHA	3	(2)
  Profession	WIS	1	(1)
  Repair	INT	10	(4)
  Research	INT	7	(4)

*Talents*
Savant (Craft(Mechanical))

*Feats* 
Builder (Craft(Mechanical), Craft(Electronic)
Gearhead (+2 on Computer Use and Repair)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 3, 2006)

Dr. Muxin Yao - Naval Petty Officer, Second Class
Age: 27
Son of Chorpeng and Tinny Yao
Profession:  DO (Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine, Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine, 2007)
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 154 lbs
Hair and eyes: black

Dedicated hero 1
Occupation: Doctor (Personal Firearms proficiency, Hide, Move Silently)

Str: 10
Dex: 12
Con: 10
Int: 14
Wis: 16
Chr: 12

HP: 4
BaB: +0
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 10 + 1 (class) + 1 (dex)= 12
Reputation: +0
Actions points: 5
Wealth bonus: 8

Fort: 	+1 + 0 = 1
Reflex:	+0 + 1 = 1
Will: 	+1 + 3 = 4

Skills
Craft (Pharmaceutical):	2 + 2 = 4
Gamble:			1 + 3 = 4
Hide:			2 + 1 = 3
Knowledge (Physical):	2 + 2 = 4
Knowledge (Earth and Life):	3 + 2 = 5
Knowledge (Tactics):	1 + 2 = 3
Knowledge (History):	1 + 2 = 3
Knowledge (Phil/theo):	2 + 2 = 4
Move Silently:		1 + 1 = 2
Listen:			2 + 3 = 5
Profession (Medicine):	3 + 3 = 6
Spot:			2 + 3 = 5
Treat Injury:		4 + 3 + 2 = 9

Languages(read/write): English, Cantonese

Talents: Healing Knack (+2 treat injury)

Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Surgery, Light Armour Proficiency

A few gaps to fill in.  Muxin found an excellent place to study was in ____ where Percivellian worked (if he’s cool with it).  Also, if Ferrix is a grad-student or something we could have met in First-year.  Also, Muxin has a thing for athletic white girls.  His parents hate it, but what can you do?

A little background.  
Muxin is a fourth generation US citizen.  His great-great paternal grandfather arrived from Guangdong province in 1863.  He worked in the west constructing part of the Union Pacific Railroad.  As his family moved east, it was his great-grandfather who opened a small store on the outskirts of Philadelphia (I’m not from there, so point out if that makes no sense).  His grandfather took his father’s plan a step further and began operating a small chain of stores with his brothers, with two in Old Chinatown.  The small chain passed to Muxin’s father, who expanded it with his brothers to several stores and a few prosperous restaurants.  In a trip to Hong Kong to see old relatives, Muxin’s father Chorpeng met Tinny in 1973.  Muxin was born in 1979 when his parents returned to Philadelphia.  A few years later in 1983 Sarah was born and their mother spent her time raising them with the help of Chorpeng’s mother.

From the age of five Muxin took piano lessons though he never excelled.  This would become the rivalry he shared with Sarah as she surpassed his ability by the age of nine.  Although rivals, they did not hate one another and Muxin aided her in science and boys as much as possible.

At 18 Muxin joined the navy for some adventure, and to distance himself from an ex-girlfriend Rebecca Ganyo.  It was humiliating enough to find she’d cheated on him, but her explanation that he had a small penis made it worse.  After some field research he became reassured there was little difference if any in the size of his manhood and that she must have been sleeping with freaks.  But the navy was good!  Learned lots, made some money and the military was willing to pay for a large part of his education.  So he went to the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine (PCOM) after completing 3 yrs in Biochem/Pharmacological studies at the University of Pennsylvania.  

In 2001 Muxin was beginning his first year in the DO program for 9/11.  After speaking to superiors it was decided he would complete 2 years of his next degree before reentering active duty.  So it was in the summer of 2003 he shipped out for another year of service.  Two weeks before returning home before classes, Muxin lost his friend, Howard ‘the Hound’ Fontaine from injuries sustained in a road-side bombing.  After a month of moping, Muxin redoubled his efforts in his studies so that he could prevent such a thing if he was around.  

Muxin returned to class in the fall of 2004 and would graduate in the top 16th percentile of his class (the college has ~250 DO/year).  His main rival there was Sarah Whittaker.  Her and her anti-war give money to the impoverished!  Bah.  Don’t get him wrong, he didn’t go to war for glory or money; he did swear the Oath.  Also what Cipla did is amazing, coming up with super cheap anti retroviral drugs and who cares if it may infringe on American Patents, he’d still say good on them!  But as the author of “The End of Poverty” Joseph Schuma or something, says, we must get the impoverished onto the ladder of success, not just giving them money.  Anyway, Muxin would like her to go to Darfur or Iraq or Palestine and return to her soap box.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you made a typo with your occupation, doctor doesn't get hide, move silently or personal firearms proficiency.


----------



## Ion (Aug 3, 2006)

> Any other sources for feats, occupations and talents we can use?



I've only got the WOTC stuff, but if there is stuff you want to use in another book, run it by me and I'm sure that will be fine.  

On the same note, I found another d20 MSRD today, and it is more up to date than that last link I posted.  There are some more occupations and stuff in there, though I don't know how many are appropriate.



> Is it possible that some of us know each other from beforehand?




Absolutely yes!  Feel free to plot amongst yourselves 



> what should we do for wealth? Just take an average roll (5) plus whatever for your occupation and feats?




Yes, that sounds like a good idea.  However, if there are some "character" items (like the nice computer your parents bought you, or that old car in the family garage that you've been fixing up forever) that are a little outside your price range, run them by me, but it shouldn't be a problem.



> I think you made a typo with your occupation, doctor doesn't get hide, move silently or personal firearms proficiency.




Yea, I agree.  Perhaps you meant Military? 


And so here we are:

Ilium - Alexander "Lex" Cole Aspiring Robotics Engineer
Smart Hero 1

Ferrix - ancient historian or a cryptologist.

[imagel]http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1296/imagesvu9.jpg[/imagel]
thoumaster - Dr. Muxin Yao  Naval Petty Officer, Second Class
Dedicated Hero 1






[imagel]http://mud.mm-a8.yimg.com/image/2911176206[/imagel]
Falkus - Patrol Officer Kimberly Bates Rookie Police Officer
Fast Hero 1









[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/pbp/janitor-77x100.jpg[/imagel]
Percivellian - a janitor






[imagel]http://www.lionelmessi.org/media/gallery/thumb_2006-04-09messi-adidas.jpg[/imagel]
iwatt - Enrico Contessi Awesome Soccer Player
Fast Hero 1







I think I'm going to have to get a pencil and make some jot notes out of the histories you've given me so far.  I love all the details like Soccer camp, Playing D&D or the drums / piano.  I can't wait to get started.  I suppose they will only get more complex when you guys start to interrelate them.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 3, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I think you made a typo with your occupation, doctor doesn't get hide, move silently or personal firearms proficiency.




But I figured a Petty Officer, Second Class of the US Navy would.  Especially after 1 1/2 years active duty, even if he is away on indefinite leave for psychological trauma.  

Now I'm up for knowing some people, so Percivellian, Ferrix, either of you been around long enough that we've met?  Or I'm also including a picture of Muxin's sister aspiring musician/actress/writer Sarah as she could be closer in age to the rest.  She's currently in to complete her final year of a Bachelor of Fine Arts with a double major in music and English Literature.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 3, 2006)

> Absolutely yes! Feel free to plot amongst yourselves




Heh. Cool

Ilium: I'm cool with us knowing each other from the restaurant. Maybe Lex can help Enrico with his restoration project:

Enrico grew up a fan of the "Dukes of Hazzard" (in Italian of course), so most of his money has gone into his dream car:

[imagel]http://www.racer-xtreme.com/img/car/242.jpg[/imagel] Of course, this is what his 69 charger "should" look like.    with a +6 wealth I don't think it'll look like that. 

Ion: I doubt Enrico could really afford a restored 69 Dodge Charger, so I wouldn't mind just having the car, and not having it run well or even at all. It's a long term project, and maybe something to tie Lex and Enrico as friends? 

thoumaster: Enrico is a shy guy ( a remnant of his awkard years as the foreign student in an American High School). I could see him having a crush on Sarah, but not really something he acts on. 


The Contessi family is inordinately proud of their youngest son's soccer accomplishments, so any regulars at the Restaurant would probably recognize him from the news clippings proudly displayed in one of the back rooms. Enrico's older brother Pietro helps his parents with managing the restaurant, while his older sister Paola is the happy mother of two, Gianluigi and Constanza.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 3, 2006)

Kim graduated from university the previous year, so anybody who was attending it then might know her.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 3, 2006)

iwatt: Cool.  That looks like a project Lex would love.  Let's assume he's working at the restaurant pretty steadily and it's his main source of income.  He probably splits his time between waiting tables and saving the Contessi's a few bucks by doing maintenance on the kitchen equipment.

Ion: Lex's own car would be something more modest.  A 10-year-old Saturn sedan would be good.  He's saving money and scavenging parts to eventually convert it to electric drive.  A sort of uber-battlebot if you will.   (BTW electric cars are a real interest of mine, and the Saturn conversion has been done before by real people, so it's not an unreasonable goal, even if it is beyond his budget currently. )


----------



## Ion (Aug 3, 2006)

> : I doubt Enrico could really afford a restored 69 Dodge Charger, so I wouldn't mind just having the car, and not having it run well or even at all. It's a long term project, and maybe something to tie Lex and Enrico as friends?




Yea, have your car.  I'd think it probably runs, if a little rough; the exterior is a patchwork of bondo and panels stolen from the junk yard, but I'm sure one day you'll have the money to finish it.



> Ion: Lex's own car would be something more modest. A 10-year-old Saturn sedan would be good. He's saving money and scavenging parts to eventually convert it to electric drive. A sort of uber-battlebot if you will. (BTW electric cars are a real interest of mine, and the Saturn conversion has been done before by real people, so it's not an unreasonable goal, even if it is beyond his budget currently. )




So the plan is to eventually convert it? Or would you prefer to have already done so?  Either way is fine by me.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[imagel]http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/graphics/LexColeSmall.JPG[/imagel]
Ilium - Alexander "Lex" Cole Aspiring Robotics Engineer
Smart Hero 1











[imagel]http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1296/imagesvu9.jpg[/imagel]
thoumaster - Dr. Muxin Yao  Naval Petty Officer, Second Class
Dedicated Hero 1






[imagel]http://mud.mm-a8.yimg.com/image/2911176206[/imagel]
Falkus - Patrol Officer Kimberly Bates Rookie Police Officer
Fast Hero 1








[imagel]http://www.lionelmessi.org/media/gallery/thumb_2006-04-09messi-adidas.jpg[/imagel]
iwatt - Enrico Contessi Awesome Soccer Player
Fast Hero 1





[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/pbp/janitor-77x100.jpg[/imagel]
Percivellian - a janitor







Ferrix - ancient historian or a cryptologist.

-----------------------------------------------------------

It's been a while since we've heard from Ferrix of Percivellian.  You guys have still got until monday though, so no worries.

If you have got your stats done by now, feel free to post them in the RG thread and edit in your backgrounds as you finish sorting them out.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 3, 2006)

Character posted.  I'm more than willing to tie Lex's background in with anyone else's.  Since he's a recent graduate he could easily know Kimberly or Percivellian's character.  Maybe indirectly.  Perhaps Kimberly is a friend of Alicia's, so she and Lex are acquaintances but don't know each other well.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 3, 2006)

Ion: I think the car has NOT been converted yet, but Lex has nearly everything he needs stashed in his parents' garage.  The one missing bit is the actual motor (the most expensive part).  He'll need to come up with around a thousand dollars for a good one, and since this is his only car it has to be reliable.  He also needs at least a couple weeks to work on it during which he won't have a car, so that's a factor too.  Once you rip the existing engine out, you're kind of committed. 

The only other possessions of note I think he should have are a 2-year-old laptop (quite good when purchased but now merely adequate) along with broadband wireless internet access.  And a good set of electronic and mechanical tools, some of which might be at his parents' house.

Other than that it's mis-matched furniture and ramen noodles all the way.  Oh, and one suit for interviews, of course.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 3, 2006)

So Enrico's possesions are:

- Beat up '69 Dodge Charger (permanently jury rigged at this point  )
- Cellphone
- Basic Mechanical toolkit
- Standard College Wardrobe 
- A largish collection of used philosophy and Theology books

Total wealth=+0


Additional Backstory: (I'll collect everything into one post during the weekend    )

Enrico's hometown is the home of one of the most controversial Catholic artifacts of all time: The Shroud of Turin. Enrico was exposed to the controversy surrounding the Shroud at an early age, and it has become a source of interest for him. This interest has blossomed into an interest in religious history of all kinds, specifically that of artifacts of the Judeo-Christian tradition. He has flirted with the idea of pursuing graduate studies in these areas, but the temptaion of a proffesional athlete's career is strong as well. Since Enrico will soon be starting his Senior year, it will be a time in which important decisions will have to be considered.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2006)

I have half my character statted up and his picture coming soon.


----------



## Ion (Aug 4, 2006)

So I was looking into how the PPD organizes itself on their website.  

I don't know the city very well (yet?) but I think the university must be in the 18th district, which puts it in the southwest division.

Falkus:  A quick question about Kim's parents.  You were saying that:







> Kimberly grew up in a police family in Philadelphia. Her father, Lieutenant Patrick Bates is a cop, and her mother, Captain Diana Bates, is a cop, and they had both met on the job.




anyways, on that organization page of the PPD site it says: 







> Patrol divisions are commanded by an inspector, and patrol districts are commanded by a captain. A patrol district is staffed by four platoons, each consisting of a lieutenant, two sergeants, and approximately forty officers.




So I was just wondering which districts do Kim's mom and dad work in?

Also, just so we all know, in 1978 the PPD S.W.A.T. team cleared out a tenament building which was harboring the undead.  (Or so wikipedia claims!)


----------



## iwatt (Aug 4, 2006)

> I don't know the city very well (yet?) but I think the university must be in the 18th district, which puts it in the southwest division.




I was just up in Phillie a couple of weeks ago visiting my sister (biology doctorate at U Penn). from those map districts you are correct. I'm no expert on the city, but I know my way around Old City, Center City and West Phillie (were the University lies). Phillie is an easy city to figure out (compared to Santiago or even Downtown New York).


----------



## Falkus (Aug 4, 2006)

Let's say her mother and father work in districts six and nine respectively. IIRC, most police forces don't allow family members to work in the same area.


----------



## Percivellian (Aug 7, 2006)

Character posted (sorry it took me so long, busy week). If any of the other characters have been around the university or the Psychiatric Crisis Centre, feel free to have some familiarity with my character. I'm lookin forward to seeing all this creativity I'm reading in action.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 7, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Kim graduated from university the previous year, so anybody who was attending it then might know her.





Maybe say that Enrico an Kim know each other from sharing a table at some Athletic Department Fundraisers or something? I think you mentioned she was a gymnast?


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2006)

That's right. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Ion (Aug 8, 2006)

Alright, here we go!

The IC thread is here ( http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2994641 )

The first post is mostly to set the tone, (and was actually written by Percivellian after I first explained my ideas for a setting to him)

The second post sets up the first scene.  The next post should likely be by iwatt, but after that feel free to have your characters enter the scene as it seems appropriate.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 8, 2006)

Ion said:
			
		

> The next post should likely be by iwatt, but after that feel free to have your characters enter the scene as it seems appropriate.




Oooh....the pressure   

BTW, Enrico is very well spoken...in English.  I'm hoping I can get past the language filters by using Enrico's native tongue .


----------



## Ilium (Aug 8, 2006)

Naughty, naughty, iwatt! 

BTW, iwatt's link isn't strictly work-safe (due to language) and is definitely _not_ Eric's-Grandma approved!

I'm waiting to post until Ion describes what falls out of the locker.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 8, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to post until Ion describes what falls out of the locker.




I have the feeling that Enrico is going to get to use his high speed soon


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

[sblock]Christian Lloyd Henderson, esq.
Age: 25
Son of Sir Ian Christopher Henderson and Lady Camille Henderson
Profession: 
Height: 6’0”
Weight: 175 lbs
Hair and eyes: dark brown nearly black

Smart hero 1
Occupation: Academic (Visiting PhD Assistant Prof. at UPenn)

Str: 12 +2 (4pts.)
Dex: 12 +1 (4pts.)
Con: 14 +2 (6pts.)
Int: 14 +2 (6pts.)
Wis: 12 +1 (4pts.)
Chr: 12 +1 (4pts.)

HP: 8
BaB: +0
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 10 + 0 (class) + 1 (dex)= 11
Reputation: +1
Actions points: 5
Wealth bonus: 9

Fort: 0 + 2 = +2
Reflex: 0 + 1 = +1
Will: 1 + 1 = +2

Skills 44sp
Computer Use +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Decipher Script +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Feat)
Forgery +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Investigate +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (arcane lore) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (art) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (civics) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (current events) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (history) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (theology and philosophy) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (technology) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (tactics) +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Navigate +3 (1 ranks, +2 Int)
Profession (academic) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Perform (act) +2 (1cc ranks, +1 Cha)
Research +8 (4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Feat)
Search +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Speak Language (2 ranks)
Read/Write Language (4 ranks)

Languages (speak): English, Italian, Welsh
Languages (read/write): English, Ancient Greek, Welsh, Aramaic, Latin

Talents: Linguist

Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Studious

A little background. 
Christian was born in Newport, Wales in 1981 to Sir Ian Christopher Henderson and Lady Camille Henderson.  Part of one of the oldest families in Wales, his father served in the 2nd World War in his youth and then when the War ended, put his families money and prestige to work on rebuilding the devastation wrought by the German Luftwaffe in the rest of the UK.  His efforts earned him the honour of Knighthood.

Christian was sent to boarding school for most of his youth, he went on to study at Oxford, Cambridge and Bologna in Europe.  He studied philosophy, history both ancient and contemporary, ancient languages and culture, art and religion.  His focuses lately have led him into the fields of symbolism and cryptology and he is doing an independent research project on encryption at the University of Pennsylvania.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ion (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks good Ferrix, post it in the RG thread and we're good to go.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

Posted in RG, let me know when I get a spot in the IC thread.


----------



## Ion (Aug 9, 2006)

So long as your not opposed to Christian having done some deciphering for a fellow faculty member, then I think I have a good idea of how you might get involved.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

Ion said:
			
		

> So long as your not opposed to Christian having done some deciphering for a fellow faculty member, then I think I have a good idea of how you might get involved.




No problem, I hadn't worked out his immediate history as much cause I wanted to see a bit more.


----------



## Ion (Aug 10, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> equesting 10-35* and 10-79




If you found a big list of those codes somewhere I'd sure love a copy of it


----------



## Falkus (Aug 10, 2006)

Sure, here's the two resources I'm using:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten-code
http://cobras.org/police.htm


----------



## Ion (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful; thanks for the links.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 10, 2006)

Found a campus map that I've just used.

http://www.facilities.upenn.edu/mapsBldgs/view_map.php3?id=1


----------



## Ilium (Aug 10, 2006)

thoumaster said:
			
		

> Found a campus map that I've just used.
> 
> http://www.facilities.upenn.edu/mapsBldgs/view_map.php3?id=1



 That is awesome.  I love how you can click on the buildings for pictures of them and details.  Sweet.  And here's an enlarged, 3-d version on the same site:

http://www.facilities.upenn.edu/uop/3dcampus.jpg

Dig it.  The Museum of Archaeology & Anthropology is right next to Franklin field!

And the Google satellite images of the campus are super-clear as well.  More trees than I would have thought.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 10, 2006)

Just a heads-up that I will be taking a long week-end.  I may post once more today/tonight if events warrant it, but after that I won't be back until Monday.  Sorry for the short notice, but something came up rather suddenly.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone know equipment the US Navy issues to its reservists?  Muxin should likely have all such equipment.  Hopefully for free.  Ion?....  I'm particularly thinking he may get a med kit or surgery kit, which would then increase my wealth bonus a little.

I just found a uniform link so no need to include that.  I'll add it to the RG.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 14, 2006)

I apologize if I'm missing something, this is my first PbP game, but it seems strange that even with most of us "last seen" within the past 12hrs, the game hasn't progressed for ~2.5 days.  Is there some etiquette I'm unaware of?  I'm just a little surprised, and a little worried my comp is showing me a cached page.  Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Ilium (Aug 14, 2006)

I, for one, have been online, but haven't posted in this game because I was checking in on another game.  Since I had said I wouldn't post until Monday (and had gotten a fair amout of "screen time" already) I figured I'd catch up then.

Sorry if I'm contributing to lag, but this past week-end was my birthday and my family has been forcing me to have fun.


----------



## Ion (Aug 14, 2006)

thoumaster said:
			
		

> I apologize if I'm missing something, this is my first PbP game, but it seems strange that even with most of us "last seen" within the past 12hrs, the game hasn't progressed for ~2.5 days. Is there some etiquette I'm unaware of? I'm just a little surprised, and a little worried my comp is showing me a cached page. Thanks for any thoughts!



Weekends always seem to have a bit of a different scheduel than week days.  I wasn't to worried about it cause Ilium said he was taking the long weekend, and I assumed everyone else was following suit.

I have to figure out what's going on with my subscriptions to these threads though.  I haven't gotten an e-mail for the last couple posts.  It's strange.

anyways; I think right now we're mostly waiting for reactions to things.  Lex/Enrico/Kim's reaction to Trey leaving (if any), Trey's reaction to the video, and Christian's reaction to the work he has been doing for the Professor.



			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Sorry if I'm contributing to lag, but this past week-end was my birthday and my family has been forcing me to have fun.



  Happy Birthday man.  How old are you now?  Gotta hate being -forced- to have fun.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 14, 2006)

*Apologies*

No need for apologies, except from me perhaps.  I was actually surprised to hear from you Ilium as you said you'd be gone for the weekend (BTW, I hope the food was good even if the activities lacked lustre).



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> Weekends always seem to have a bit of a different scheduel



I also expected this, but thought it would mean a rearrangement of posting times.  I also didn't fully realize it was the weekend.  I had one two days before the weekend, and spent the next 3 days working before another weekend.  Hurray for the railway!


Yeah, so sorry about my rudeness, brashness, and any other *ness or *ity I may have shown.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 14, 2006)

Ion said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday man.  How old are you now?  Gotta hate being -forced- to have fun.




I'm...[Cue ominous music]...40! [Thunder crashes and horses are heard to whinny in fear]

Actually I had a great time this week-end.  The "forcing" bit was just a joke.  My wife and I got to do "dinner and a movie" without the kids, which is always a treat, plus we all went to the beach on Friday and did lots of other cool, non-internet, non-gaming stuff.  Big fun.

I'll be posting IC today, just getting caught up on my e-mail, etc.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy birthday Ilium... Myself, I'm starting to reach the age were you just stop counting...   


Sorry guys about the double post. I spent a 4 day weekend (gotta love religious holidays in catholic countries  ) skiing. I thought I could keep up from my cell phone but it must have glitched up somehow cause when I hooked up to the net today it reposted what I'd already had sent  yesterday


----------



## iwatt (Aug 16, 2006)

Ion said:
			
		

> So long as your not opposed to Christian having done some deciphering for a fellow faculty member, then I think I have a good idea of how you might get involved.




BTW, If you want to add more links to the others, I can see Enrico been one of Christian's students.


----------



## iwatt (Aug 24, 2006)

BUMP!!

come on. I really liked how this story was building up. Let's give it another whirl. 

I'm up for it. Monday through friday I can do 2-3 posts a day, and on weekends probably 1 per day.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree!  I could post IC, but I don't really have anything useful to say.  Lex would just try to stay out of the way while the cops deal with things.  A side comment to Enrico would make sense, though...
 *off to post*


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been checking once to twice a weekday (more on weekends every 2-3 days), but I've felt I required some GM input.  I too would like this to get somewhere...


----------



## Ion (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry for the hold up guys.  I was sort of waiting for Ferrix to post, and then life got busy and I just kept waiting.  

I'm thinking this scene is pretty close to over.  After Thoumaster learns what he can from the body it's just a lot of statments and red tape and so on;  We could probably move onto the next scene.  So if there is anything pressing you'd like to do at the school, now is the time to do it


----------



## Ilium (Aug 24, 2006)

Curse that real life!  Curse it I say! 

I think the only thing Lex wants to accomplish at the school is to avoid throwing up on it.  I think a beer in the back room of Enrico's family's restaurant is in order.


----------



## thoumaster (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm, that restaurant is on campus, isn't it?  Muxin was hoping for a bite and would go there if it's near by and reasonably priced.


----------



## thoumaster (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, it doesn't seem anyone has anything pressing to say, so we must be ready for the next scene.


----------



## Ion (Sep 8, 2006)

I got this e-mail today:



			
				iwatt  said:
			
		

> Ion:
> 
> I'm sorry about the Otherworld thread. Right after I posted that I wanted us to keep playing (around Aug 23rd), I haven't been able to connect to ENWorld because of some freaky DNS and IP issues. I'm not alone in this, since alot of South American and Australian users are having the same issues. For a while there I thought there'd been another massive crash, but I soon discovered it was just me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilium (Sep 8, 2006)

Bummer.  Iwatt is cool.  I actually know of at least one other South American who is having a similar problem.  If you are in contact with iwatt, have him try 65.127.163.19 in his browser instead of www.enworld.org.  It might work.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 13, 2006)

Somehow I've been able to return to ENWorld. Don't know how long it will last though.  :\ 

Please keep on with the story. Just NPC me for a while as been severely traumatized by the events.

If I can keep connecting over the weekend I'll let you guys know.

Ian "crossing his fingers" Watt

BTW, I did use the direct link number. It took forever to connect, and I couldn't navigate from there because all the links would lead to www.enworld.org pages.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 13, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Bummer.  Iwatt is cool.  I actually know of at least one other South American who is having a similar problem.  If you are in contact with iwatt, have him try 65.127.163.19 in his browser instead of www.enworld.org.  It might work.





OK, I tried this by replacing the www.enworld.og line in the link location for my subscribe threads and It seems to work OK. Thanx. Still, I'll wait over the weekend to be sure before I launch into character again.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 13, 2006)

I wish I knew what was going on with you guys down there.  Hope it gets cleared up soon.

The game hasn't progressed, though.  I think it might be dead.  Ion?


----------



## thoumaster (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, I've been wondering that too.  A little GM direction will clear things up nicely though...


----------

